# Braufest



## Rofl die Kartoffel (19. September 2008)

Nabend hab gehört das es dieses mal nen Braufest Kodo geben wird für die horde und für die allis n Widder wollt mal fragen ob ihr darüber was wisst wenn nicht würd mich noch interessieren was ihr morgen beim fest macht also ich mach party mit meinen kollegen und lassen n parr böller fliegen xD


----------



## Arkoras (19. September 2008)

ja klar, das wär unfair, da warte ich ein jahr um mir den widder holen zu können und dann bekomme ich so ne fette mega kuh aufgebrummt?-.-


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2008)

quests machen (hoffentlich sind die dies jahr nich verbuggt) dafür lose (oder was immer des war) bekommen und dann gegen geile items eintauschen. die geilsten sachen sind das potthässliche mount, das fässchen und die brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (19. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI
sag ich nur


----------



## Kroshi (19. September 2008)

Um wieviel Uhr startet das eigentlich?


----------



## Crosis (19. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> ja klar, das wär unfair, da warte ich ein jahr um mir den widder holen zu können und dann bekomme ich so ne fette mega kuh aufgebrummt?-.-


das wurde hier auf buffed schon vor ca 3-4tagen gesagt also ja es gibt nen kodo für die horde. widder bekommt man nur über den temporären buff(änlich dem rentierbuff beim winterhauchfest)


----------



## Crosis (19. September 2008)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr startet das eigentlich?


wohl um 3uhr morgens beim serverreset^^


----------



## neo1986 (19. September 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> das wurde hier auf buffed schon vor ca 3-4tagen gesagt also ja es gibt nen kodo für die horde. widder bekommt man nur über den temporären buff(änlich dem rentierbuff beim winterhauchfest)


Das is ja gemein und die Allianz griegt nix?


----------



## Arkoras (19. September 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> das wurde hier auf buffed schon vor ca 3-4tagen gesagt also ja es gibt nen kodo für die horde. widder bekommt man nur über den temporären buff(änlich dem rentierbuff beim winterhauchfest)



und die. die den widder schon haben? Hab den zwar auch schon, aber was nützt mir ein Widder wenn der meinem Alli gehört?


----------



## Murgul5 (19. September 2008)

Horde-Kodo
Allianz-Widder

Gott sei dank hab ich letztes Jahr bis 23 Uhr nachts noch das letzte rennen gemacht und hatte somit genug Lose um ihn mir zu kaufen, da ich allerdings grade meinen Reitskill 300 gekauft hatte musste ich 100 Gold von nem Freund leihen^^ und ich hab die 40 Lose Q (Marktschreier) 2 mal hintereinander machen können (dank Bug) das war vlt knapp noch *g*


----------



## Animos93 (19. September 2008)

Hmmm ich dachte nur kodo für beide


----------



## Crosis (19. September 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das is ja gemein und die Allianz griegt nix?


doch den widder wie letztes jahr^^


----------



## Ben313 (19. September 2008)

Soweit ich weiss bekommen beide Fraktionen den Widder, wie letztes Jahr.

/vote 4 big Wolpertinger 4 Mount


----------



## Crosis (19. September 2008)

Ben313 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss bekommen beide Fraktionen den Widder, wie letztes Jahr.
> 
> /vote 4 big Wolpertinger 4 Mount


horde bekommt definitiv nen kodo ob der extra ist oda den widder ersetzt weiß ich jetzt auchnet so ganz genau aber es gibt sogar pics von dem guckt ma in den WoW news ein paar einträge weiter unten da ist ein bild von dem bei(evtl bei den kommentaren bei)


----------



## Riku182 (19. September 2008)

Mhh also ich fände es besser wenn es für die Allianz Kodo´s und für die Horde Widder geben würde denn die Allianze kann sich auch ohne das Fest Widder holen wie die Horde Kodo´s


----------



## bukkake23 (19. September 2008)

Hordler kriegen ein Kodo. Allianzler bekommen kein neues Mount. Halt Blizzard company line.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (19. September 2008)

bukkake23 schrieb:


> Hordler kriegen ein Kodo. Allianzler bekommen kein neues Mount. Halt Blizzard company line.



man die hordler hatten vorher auch n widder da ises wohl mehr als fair wenn alli nurnoch widder hat und horde nurnoch kodo!


----------



## Murgul5 (19. September 2008)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Mhh also ich fände es besser wenn es für die Allianz Kodo´s und für die Horde Widder geben würde denn die Allianze kann sich auch ohne das Fest Widder holen wie die Horde Kodo´s



Und die Allianz kann sich auch Untotenpferd holen->Stratholme ; Raptor->Zul'Gurub und Falkenschreiter->TDM Hero
Horde kann: Widder->Braufest und Tiger->Zul'Gurub

Das man das überall schreiben muss^^


----------



## stelzze (19. September 2008)

freu mich auch schon wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Tyrannzor (19. September 2008)

Solang hier nichts von Braufestkodos steht glaube ich das Gerücht nicht. Ein Kodo würde meiner Meinung nach nicht mal in das Konzept vom Braufest passen.


----------



## Astrad (19. September 2008)

Uhhh ich freu mich schon aufs Braufest, den Kodo find ich auch schick :>


----------



## Crosis (19. September 2008)

hab mir ma die mühe gemacht das rauszusuchen

http://my.buffed.de/user/32911/blog/view/1969232853

da könnt ihr euch den kodo ansehen...ich gehe mal davon aus das das kein fake ist^^

und btw der kodo soll wohl eine art ausgleich zum frostsäbler der allys darstellen deshalb haben die den nicht^^ ist nur sone vermutung^^


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (19. September 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> hab mir ma die mühe gemacht das rauszusuchen
> 
> http://my.buffed.de/user/32911/blog/view/1969232853
> 
> ...



der sieht ziemlich schick aus danke für den link ich werd mir den holen ;D


----------



## Crosis (19. September 2008)

Tyrannzor schrieb:


> Solang hier nichts von Braufestkodos steht glaube ich das Gerücht nicht. Ein Kodo würde meiner Meinung nach nicht mal in das Konzept vom Braufest passen.


und ich verweis dich mal hier drauf da steht zwar auchnix vom kodo aber der ticketaustausch ist da schonma eingetragen^^ die deutsch seite ist seit letztem jahr net aktualisiert worden


----------



## Darkraistlin (19. September 2008)

Ist eigentlich schon bekannt, wie viele Lose man maximal schaffen kann? Also wenn man jeden Tag brav seine Dailys etc macht?
Am Sonnenwendfest konnte man sich ja auch nicht alle Items holn und musste Prioritäten setzen ..


----------



## Riku182 (19. September 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> Und die Allianz kann sich auch Untotenpferd holen->Stratholme ; Raptor->Zul'Gurub und Falkenschreiter->TDM Hero
> Horde kann: Widder->Braufest und Tiger->Zul'Gurub
> 
> Das man das überall schreiben muss^^



Du must es ja nicht schreiben habe das schon gelesen meine ja nur da ich letztes es verpasst habe wollte ich diesmal mir einen Widder holen denn ein Kodo ist für meinen Tauren nichts besonderes.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheWolfSeba (19. September 2008)

Naja hab letztes Jahr grad mit WoW angefangen wo zufällig das Braufest war hab mich schon auf den Widder gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja aber der Kodo sieht wenigstens ganz ok aus^^


----------



## Murgul5 (19. September 2008)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Du must es ja nicht schreiben habe das schon gelesen meine ja nur da ich letztes es verpasst habe wollte ich diesmal mir einen Widder holen denn ein Kodo ist für meinen Tauren nichts besonderes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Achso aber das Kodo ist doch auch mal richtig geil schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psychomuffin (19. September 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> Und die Allianz kann sich auch Untotenpferd holen->Stratholme ; Raptor->Zul'Gurub und Falkenschreiter->TDM Hero
> Horde kann: Widder->Braufest und Tiger->Zul'Gurub
> 
> Das man das überall schreiben muss^^


du hast Mittnacht, das Pferd aus Kara vergessen, das sich Hordler auch holen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ist es wieder ausgeglichen


----------



## Murgul5 (19. September 2008)

Mittnacht...von welcher Rasse kommt das dann? Ich finde das sieht nicht wie ein Menschenpferd aus.


----------



## staran (19. September 2008)

Ich hoffe das morgen die horde wieder den widder bekommen kann und die allianz den kodo , dann ist es wenigstens mal ausgeglichen...


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (19. September 2008)

> Mhh also ich fände es besser wenn es für die Allianz Kodo´s und für die Horde Widder geben würde denn die Allianze kann sich auch ohne das Fest Widder holen wie die Horde Kodo´s



Wäre besser so.. weil ich den Kodo möchte^^


----------



## Balord (19. September 2008)

Bevor wieder alle sich anfangen zu streiten ob es nun einen Widder oder einen Kodo (oder auch beides) gibt, sag ich nur: Ihr werdet es doch morgen sehen, also warum regt ihr euch so auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murgul5 (19. September 2008)

Balord schrieb:


> Bevor wieder alle sich anfangen zu streiten ob es nun einen Widder oder einen Kodo (oder auch beides) gibt, sag ich nur: Ihr werdet es doch morgen sehen, also warum regt ihr euch so auf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man muss sich doch die Zeit vertreiben BIS es kommt!^^


----------



## Tikume (20. September 2008)

Mounts wurden wohl rausgenommen - nix mehr mit Widder.
Gibt nur noch ein teil wo man sein Mount verwandeln kann - verbraucht sich jedoch bei Benutzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloofy (20. September 2008)

alter bei uns in nds ist dorffest hittfeld man! 16000 leute  heute da gewesen alter,wie kannste da an wow denken ? SAUFEN EXTASY UND WEIBER! das ist das einzig ware! man PARTY und voll drauf sein das ist das geilste!
MFG (suchten macht kein fun)


----------



## Monkeygod (20. September 2008)

Leider keine ahnung aber der gedanke an braufestkodo würd mir gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre aber unfair weil die meisten widder net mehr bekommen können aber so wäre das Mount auch einzigartig auf Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dedektiv (20. September 2008)

Tja leute dieses jahr gibts kein widder für die lose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade nur ein zweig wo du dein reittier in ein verkleidetes braufesttier verzaubern kannst nur so lange du auf ihm sitzt . voll plöd  habe vom letzten jahr 240st gehabt und nicht bekommen heute nacht ( 0.00uhr angefangen) und die 200marken q kannste dir auch abschreiben nur müll als belohnung kannst die goblin sprache 5 min verstehn .,. ödeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Maggifix (20. September 2008)

Moinsen zusammen!

Hab grade mal marken angefangen zu sammeln und wollte jetzt mal wissen, ob der Bruafestkodo ein richtiges Mount ist oder nur mit diesen Blümchen vom Vendor verwandelt werden kann.

DEn widder hab ich bereits vom letzten jahr und des einzigste item das noch so teuer wie der damalige widder ist, ist die Mitgliedschaft bei Bräu des Monats oder wie das teil heißt
Gibts da den kodo dazu oder wie darf man das verstehen?

Brauche das teil unbedingt =/

Gruß

Maggi


----------



## teroa (20. September 2008)

tja gute frage aber anscheinent ist es das quest was mann für 200 marken kaufen kann..
aber den kodo gibt es nur auf horde seite...

ich dachte es sollte dieses jahr kein widder geben auf der horde seite ..blizz ist schon  komisch ..


----------



## Ben313 (20. September 2008)

Hoffentlich nur verwandlung!


----------



## shaaddonight (20. September 2008)

Ich dachte der Eventboss in brt droppt die Mounts


----------



## alex93 (20. September 2008)

also...^^
ich fänds cool wenn es den kodo permanent geben würde, zeimlich cool als gnom^^
anderseits eürd ichs scheiße finden, wenn es den nur auf hordenseite gebn würde, da
der widder letztes jahr auch für hordis war.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (20. September 2008)

Wie heisst der neue Boss?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. September 2008)

fragt mal im offi forum. da gibt es mit etwas glück vielleicht ein kompetente antwort.


----------



## Stehplatz (20. September 2008)

gibt es schon infos zum schwierigkeits grat und den loots vom event boss?

achso... der heisst Coren Düsterbräu und steht in der brd taverne


----------



## AKmendon (20. September 2008)

Also ich finde es Kacke das es den Widder nicht mehr gibt. Mir hatten noch 12 Marken letztes Jahr gefehlt um ihn zukaufen. Und heute sehe ich  das es ihn nicht mehr gibt. 

Ich ärger mich grade extrem. Was soll ich mit ner Mitgliedskarte für so ein sch... verein.




cu 

Aki


----------



## TheDeadMen (20. September 2008)

Also gibs den widder dieses jahr ned mehr ?  aber man muss doch iwie mit dem händler reden können zund hinter ihm strehen auch immernoch die wiedder rum sicher das es den nicht mehr gibt ?


----------



## indi92 (20. September 2008)

weiß wer ob der boss mit ner trash grp zu schaffen is oder is der so hart wie ahune war?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (20. September 2008)

Die Hordis  haben den Widder und wir bekommen den Kodo nicht >.< unfair


----------



## Versace83 (20. September 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> fragt mal im offi forum. da gibt es mit etwas glück vielleicht ein kompetente antwort.



boss ist stufe 73 elite mit 3 oder 4 Adds (70 non elite)... wir waren gerade zu dritt drin und haben ihn nicht gepackt ^^ (allerdings nur DDs Mage, Hexe und schurke)#

morgen schauen wir mal zu fünft rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (20. September 2008)

Hi ich wollt mir den Braufestwidder holen (Horde) aber irgendwie klappt das ned so recht. Die Frage wär nu: Kann man den überhaupt noch kriegen?
Bitte keine SuFuflames hab ich gemacht und nichts wirklich gutes gefunden


----------



## Stüssy (20. September 2008)

den gitbs beim braufest wider..


----------



## Griffith105 (20. September 2008)

schau ma hier: http://wow.buffed.de/guides/1594/braufest


----------



## teroa (20. September 2008)

den braufes6t wieder gibt es so wie es aussieht dieses jahr auch wieder auf der horde seite für 100 marken...


----------



## Stevster (20. September 2008)

wenns den wirklich für 100 marken gibt (widder für horde)... Wo genau? konnte den nirgends entdecken


----------



## teroa (20. September 2008)

am ersten zelt vor da wo sich die pfeifen immer duellieren


----------



## AMitB (20. September 2008)

Da kann man sich ein Widder leihen aber kaufen geht net.


----------



## Raminator (20. September 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das is ja gemein und die Allianz griegt nix?


find ich als hordler für die allinaz bissl unfair.wollte eigentlich dieses jahr auch den widder holen aber naja ich denk nicht das blizz so eine politik betreibt


----------



## cM2003 (20. September 2008)

*Also es droppt der Eventboss in BRD den Kodo! Wir hatten ihn eben als drop gehabt!*
(sind Horde)


----------



## Erriel (20. September 2008)

Maggifix schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen!
> 
> Hab grade mal marken angefangen zu sammeln und wollte jetzt mal wissen, ob der Bruafestkodo ein richtiges Mount ist oder nur mit diesen Blümchen vom Vendor verwandelt werden kann.
> 
> ...



Gibts nur über diese dusseligen marken -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habs gerade eben mit meiner Pala probiert. Kannst nur dieses mistige pflanzen Ding da kaufen für 20 Marken, um dich für genau einmal auf so einen Kodo zu setzen.
Das Mount kann allerdings NUR dann verwandelt werden wenns ein 60% Mount ist....

Was ein Mist...


----------



## ragosh (20. September 2008)

der boss ist einfach
normale inigruppe wird benötigt sonst nichts, aber der spawnt sofort wieder das heißt ihr könnt den 5 mal killen, dann droppen natürlich auch 5 trinkets.
hab ihn heute schon 9 mal gekillt mit 2 gruppen.
aufpassen die anderen elite die später kommen werfen euch bier zu das müsst ihr sofort austrinken sonst werdet ihr gestunnt


----------



## KICKASSEZ (20. September 2008)

man kämpft am schluss gegen einen 73 elite. braucht fünf 70er. mind 1 healer und 1 tank.


----------



## Narimus (20. September 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> *Also es droppt der Eventboss in BRD den Kodo! Wir hatten ihn eben als drop gehabt!*
> (sind Horde)



Joar, hab grade den Widder von ihm bekommen (bin Alli)
Frage ist nun nur ob Alli Kodo kriegen kann und Horde Widder...


----------



## alex93 (20. September 2008)

den "buff" kann man für 20marken kaufen, jedoch weiß ich nich ob man den immer usen kann oder nur einmal, aufjeden fall
hält der nich nur für 2tage wenn man den nicht ust sondern immer. muesste man mal testen.


----------



## PARAS.ID (20. September 2008)

Ist es der selbe widder wie letztes Jahr? den hab ich schon, heißt das,ich kann ihn nichtmehr looten?


Hat ein allianzler schon den kodo gelootet?

Der boss erscheint also sofort wieder udn er droppt trinkets? wieso trinkets?


----------



## Monoecus (20. September 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> wohl um 3uhr morgens beim serverreset^^



Ich stand um 23:59 Uhr auf dem Festplatz und bin ziemlich erschrocken, als plötzlich ein Questgeber vor mir stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (20. September 2008)

alex93 schrieb:


> den "buff" kann man für 20marken kaufen, jedoch weiß ich nich ob man den immer usen kann oder nur einmal, aufjeden fall
> hält der nich nur für 2tage wenn man den nicht ust sondern immer. muesste man mal testen.



Der verschwindet der Buff...


----------



## Sheed (20. September 2008)

Moin moin, 

so wie es aussieht gibt es dieses Jahr leider *kein* Braufestreitter. Letztes Jahr gab es für 350 (?) Marken den Braufestwidder - dieses Jahr gibt es leider nur "Verzauberungen" die das Reittier verwandeln (wenn man abmountet verschwindet der Kodo) - ähnlich wie zu Weihnachten. 

Ich persönlich finde es schade, dass es kein Mount gibt. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Sh00ter (20. September 2008)

Habs, deswegen isses mir egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ragosh (20. September 2008)

ich hätte gern dass es wieder den widder gibt da ich letztes jahr beim braufest im krankenhaus war und mir den leider net holen konnte...


----------



## cM2003 (20. September 2008)

BRD Eventboss droppt ein Mount... Alianz: Widder Horde: Kodo


----------



## Pirillo (20. September 2008)

definitiver drop? oder nur wieder so ne wahrscheinlichkeits dingens :-/


----------



## Impostor (20. September 2008)

also ich hab eben zwei mit dem Kodo gesehn, eine Menschschurkin und eine Nachtelfen-Druidin
aber bisher keine Datenbankeinträge

aber sieht wohl ganz gut aus


----------



## ReWahn (20. September 2008)

Solltet ihr Informationen bekommen, schreibt sie hier rein. (Bitte nur seriöse Informationen.)
Mir bis jetzt bekannt: 

-Für Braufestmarken gibt es kein Reittier mehr zu kaufen, nur diese Hopfenteile, die dir ein Kodo- undd ein Widderkostüm fürs Mount geben.

-Der Widder kann bei dem Boss in BRT droppen (hab ihn jetzt 8 mal gefarmt (mit verschiedenen leuten), er ist einmal gedroppt...)

-Zum Koo oder wie man an ihn herankommt/ob man überhaupt an ihn herankommt ist mir noch nichts bekannt.

-Was die "Mitgiedschaft beim Bier e.V." bringt ist mir nicht bekannt, laut aussagen der NPCs kriegt man dadurch über nen längeren Zeitraum Bier zugeschickt...


----------



## ReWahn (20. September 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> BRD Eventboss droppt ein Mount... Alianz: Widder Horde: Kodo



Ich hab vor ner haben Stunde den Wider droppen sehen. Ich bin Hordler.
...


----------



## BM-Gahan (20. September 2008)

After more discussion on the matter, we have hotfixed Coren Direbrew to drop the Brewfest Kodo and the Brewfest Ram for both Alliance and Horde. You now have an equal chance to get both mounts regardless of your faction! 

Thank you to those who've given constructive feedback on this both during PTR testing and over the past couple days, and I hope you enjoy Brewfest! 

_Quelle: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...38782&sid=1_

Grüsse Gahan


----------



## alex93 (20. September 2008)

Sheedkiller schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> so wie es aussieht gibt es dieses Jahr leider *kein* Braufestreitter. Letztes Jahr gab es für 350 (?) Marken den Braufestwidder - dieses Jahr gibt es leider nur "Verzauberungen" die das Reittier verwandeln (wenn man abmountet verschwindet der Kodo) - ähnlich wie zu Weihnachten.
> 
> ...


es gibt wohl ein mount !
ich war vorhin da und du musst ne quest für brd machen.
da ist son boss lvl 73elite den kann man in der gruppe wenn jeder quest hat 5mal machen und der droppz
trinkets und den widder. wir haben den fünfmal gemacht ein mal healer, mage und mele trinket gedroppt die mit den
abzeichen der gerechtigkeit trinkets gemeinsam wirken, was für gute dps sorgt. das mount ist auch gedroppz.


----------



## BM-Gahan (20. September 2008)

After more discussion on the matter, we have hotfixed Coren Direbrew to drop the Brewfest Kodo and the Brewfest Ram for both Alliance and Horde. You now have an equal chance to get both mounts regardless of your faction! 

Thank you to those who've given constructive feedback on this both during PTR testing and over the past couple days, and I hope you enjoy Brewfest! 

Quelle: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...38782&sid=1

Grüsse Gahan


----------



## michamonk (20. September 2008)

Ka wie hoch die Dropchance ist, grad den Boss 5 mal gekillt und da war kein Mount bei.


----------



## Minopales (20. September 2008)

och nööö ich wette bei mir droppt immer nur der widder den ich schon von vorigem jahr habe :<


----------



## Quardor´ (20. September 2008)

Minopales schrieb:


> och nööö ich wette bei mir droppt immer nur der widder den ich schon von vorigem jahr habe :<



Falls du Alli bist, was ich mal vermute, kommst du überhaupt nicht an das Kodo ran. Das is den Hordlern vorbehalten genau wie der Widder diese Jahr nur für die allis is..leider.


----------



## Ymenia (20. September 2008)

BM-Gahan schrieb:


> [...]You now have an equal chance to get both mounts regardless of your faction! [...]




Übersetzung: Ihr habt nun die gleichen Chancen auf eines der beiden Mounts, unabhängig davon, welcher Fraktion Ihr angehört.


Heißt, es kann auch der Kodo droppen. Ich drücke meinem Vor-Vorposter jedenfalls die Daumen


----------



## Shika87 (20. September 2008)

Hehe ich lach mich grad schlapp. Diejenigen die letztes  Jahr nicht genug Marken gehollt haben und jetzt auf ca 500 Stück rumligen. Naja Pech jetzt können sie nur noch auf Droppglück hoffen^^.

Naja ich hab mein Widder mir is es so zimlich egal ^^. 

Aber die neuen Quests sind ganz schön gemacht. Hmm irgendwo höre ich so ein Lautes Schreien der RP Spieler die tun mir grad am meisten leid^^.

Shika


----------



## Erpur (20. September 2008)

michamonk schrieb:


> Ka wie hoch die Dropchance ist, grad den Boss 5 mal gekillt und da war kein Mount bei.





8x und 1 widder bisher



*edit* 10 = 2 geht eigentlich


----------



## The-Dragon (20. September 2008)

Letztes Jahr gab es sowohl auf Horden- als auch Allianzseite einen Braufestwidder zu kaufen. Hierfür musste man sich lediglich einen Stempel für 100 Braufestlose besorgen. Seitdem reitet mein Blutelfenmagier auch auf einem Solchen. Dieses Jahr gibt es etwas Derartiges nicht mehr.

Allerdings kann man über eine Quest einen Eventboss in der BRT beschwören. Dieser kann, ähnlich wie Kael'thas auf der TdM oder Attumen in Karazhan, ein Mount droppen, entweder einen Braufestwidder oder einen Braufestkodo. Das ist bei beiden Fraktionen möglich. Somit kann die Allianz an einen Kodo und die Horde an einen Widder kommen.
Die Droprate is aber ähnlich gering wie bei den oben genannten Mounts-.

Übrigens droppen der Zul'Gurub-Tiger noch der Zul'Gurub-Raptor schon seit BC nicht mehr. Die wurden rausgepatcht. Genauso wie jetzt der Zul'Aman-Bär.

Wünsche allen viel Glück die auf einen Mountdrop hoffen.


----------



## saat4ever (20. September 2008)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Übrigens droppen der Zul'Gurub-Tiger noch der Zul'Gurub-Raptor schon seit BC nicht mehr. Die wurden rausgepatcht. Genauso wie jetzt der Zul'Aman-Bär.



echt? währe mir aber neu? das sie den Bär aus Za ab Wotlk raus nehmen wusste ich aber ich ich glaube die ZG Mount gibts es aber noch. Der Bär aus Za hat ja ne 100% Dropchance was bei den Mount aus ZG nicht ist.


----------



## Dschoortsch (20. September 2008)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> .....Übrigens droppen der Zul'Gurub-Tiger noch der Zul'Gurub-Raptor schon seit BC nicht mehr. Die wurden rausgepatcht. Genauso wie jetzt der Zul'Aman-Bär.




Das mit den ZG-Mounts ist absoluter Dummfug.....Erklär mir bitte mal, wiso ein Draenei-Schami aus meiner alten Gilde den Raptor hat?..Der hat den Draenei bestimmt vor BC auf 60 gehabt^^


----------



## Impostor (20. September 2008)

Quardor´ schrieb:


> Falls du Alli bist, was ich mal vermute, kommst du überhaupt nicht an das Kodo ran. Das is den Hordlern vorbehalten genau wie der Widder diese Jahr nur für die allis is..leider.



was wie man schon nachlesen kann nicht mal stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jay316 (20. September 2008)

Erst denken, und dann posten !

Es gibt aus ZG weiterhin alle Mounts, und wird es auch immer geben. Da sie nicht mit irgendeiner Leistung verbunden sind. (so wie der timed run in ZA) Die Mounts sind rdm-Dropps genau wie das Mount vom Baron in strath.

Der Amani Bär wird nur rausgepatched, weil es auf Level 80 einfach zu easy wäre ihn zu bekommen.


So long....


----------



## Gust (20. September 2008)

zum thema braufestkodo. haben den boss in brt 10mal heute gelegt. dropte gleich beim ersten mal das epic mount. hatte soviel glück es zu bekommen, jedoch bei den 9 weiteren trys nicht mehr.


----------



## Bihd (20. September 2008)

also ich denk mal wenn du 200 marken abgibst kriegt man doch sone komige quest aber ich hab keine ahnung was es damit auf sich hat


----------



## Patzer (20. September 2008)

So ich habe mich extra wegen der Nachricht registriert hier. Wir haben mit unsere Allianztruppe den Boss gelegt und Rapthor (Paladin-Antonidas) hat ihn bekommen. Also nochmal zum verinnerlichen. Der Kodo wurde gedroppt, er ritt damit schon durch Eisenschmiede. Gedroppt wurde er vor einer knappen halben Stunde. Ihr wisst was das bedeutet für euch die nächsten Tage?^^


----------



## Alutia1992 (20. September 2008)

3.00 berlin ortszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 KODO DROPP MEINAAAAAA ^^ geil xD ich feier hier ab ( übrigenz im brt ) hab nur erste gelesen also net wundern das vllt schon mehr haben und ichs net gelesen hab^^


----------



## Alutia1992 (20. September 2008)

achja und wir haben es 13 ma gemacht und nur beim ersten ma war er drinne ... meina halt jippuii


----------



## grimmjow (20. September 2008)

Den Boss kann man nur mit 5 Leuten legen oder auf was für nem Level ist'n der?^^


----------



## Alutia1992 (20. September 2008)

ach so oft du willst... einfach immer wieder twinks nachladen ... ers level 73 elite und in brt also mit 5 man zu machen geht auch locker mit 3
z.b.^^


----------



## treutzian (20. September 2008)

Kann man den als 70er Hunter (T6-Niveau) alleine legen oder braucht man ne Gruppe?


----------



## Gust (20. September 2008)

würde truppe empfehlen, der ist lvl73 elite und hat am anfang noch 3 nonelite lvl 70 adds. jedoch komme im laufe des kampfes erst neue nonelite hinzu und später dann bis zu 2 weiter elite lvl70 mobs.
dann erstmal gn8


----------



## Fumacilla (20. September 2008)

Dschoortsch schrieb:


> Das mit den ZG-Mounts ist absoluter Dummfug.....Erklär mir bitte mal, wiso ein Draenei-Schami aus meiner alten Gilde den Raptor hat?..Der hat den Draenei bestimmt vor BC auf 60 gehabt^^



puh... erschreckt mich ned so... ich farm das seit einigen monaten xD


----------



## Alutia1992 (20. September 2008)

klar gibbet die zg mounts noch auch das baron noch hat nämlich nen kumpel bekomm vor 2 tagen


----------



## Muzga (20. September 2008)

Wie heißt den der Boss und wo genau gibt´s den Quest?


----------



## Fornika (20. September 2008)

Also den Widder kann ich für 10 bzw 100g bei dem Widdertypen aufn Braufest kaufen.


----------



## WB.Letho (20. September 2008)

Ich denke nicht, Tim. Bei welchem Händler soll man den kaufen können? Oo


----------



## Pacster (20. September 2008)

Fornika schrieb:


> Also den Widder kann ich für 10 bzw 100g bei dem Widdertypen aufn Braufest kaufen.




Ja..kann man..wenn man letztes Jahr den Stempel geholt hat. Wer also nicht letztes Jahr den stempel hatte, kann widder NICHT mehr kaufen.


----------



## thethinker (20. September 2008)

ICH KANN EINEN KAUFEN!


----------



## Griffith105 (20. September 2008)

keks?


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (20. September 2008)

gibts bei der horde auch nur widder? oder können die kodo kaufen?


----------



## Polarfox (20. September 2008)

Boah!

ich find das ja sooooooooooooooooo Fies!

ich hab erst im Februar angefangen zu spielen...und ich WILL SO NEN WIDDER!

Das ist soooo gemein!

Mein lvl 30 Chara sollte so nen widder kriegen...mit dem kann ich ja schlecht BRT gehen....Manno!  *frust*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clash (20. September 2008)

wo finde ich den boss in brd? vllt. geh ich auch mal rein^^


----------



## Wabo (20. September 2008)

Polarfox schrieb:


> im Februar angefangen zu spielen
> 
> Mein lvl 30 Chara



Also entweder spielst du recht wenig (verdammt wenig) oder du machst echt was falsch .,..


----------



## Elda (20. September 2008)

gief kodo plx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Trinkets sind auch ganz nice xD


----------



## Clash (20. September 2008)

brauch ich da ne quest für oder ist der einfach da?


----------



## talsimir (20. September 2008)

Dschoortsch schrieb:


> Das mit den ZG-Mounts ist absoluter Dummfug.....Erklär mir bitte mal, wiso ein Draenei-Schami aus meiner alten Gilde den Raptor hat?..Der hat den Draenei bestimmt vor BC auf 60 gehabt^^



Wäre mir auch neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ZG Mounts werden nie rausgepatch weil es nicht wie bei den ZA Mounts so einen Hipe gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... Weil jeder 5. damit rum rennt x,X... Er sieht eh kacke aus!!!^^


----------



## Andros-LL (20. September 2008)

Wo kann ich diese Quest kriegen bzw. wo genau finde ich den Boss?


----------



## DarkMoskito (20. September 2008)

für alle die immer durcfh ganmz brt schleichen um da hin zu kommen neben den eingang gibt es ewinige schalter zu maulwurf borhren wenn man die betättigtg kommt man direckt vor den eventboss raus^^


----------



## hufranz2007 (20. September 2008)

fest zeitverschwendung

overandout


----------



## Polarfox (20. September 2008)

Clash schrieb:


> wo finde ich den boss in brd? vllt. geh ich auch mal rein^^




wie du ja in meiner signatur sehen kannst hab ich mindestens einen 70 er   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber halt auch meine twinks, und da meine main nen Talbuk hat wollt ich für nen anderen Twink den Widder....
gaaaaaaanz einfach


----------



## Polarfox (20. September 2008)

hufranz2007 schrieb:


> fest zeitverschwendung
> 
> overandout




das galt Wabo...nicht dem andern.....zitat verrutscht...


----------



## L-MWarFReak (20. September 2008)

treutzian schrieb:


> Kann man den als 70er Hunter (T6-Niveau) alleine legen oder braucht man ne Gruppe?




wenn du BM bist, und nen Bären als Pet hast, und Tierhealen spammst dann sollte es evtl. möglich sein^^


----------



## phexus (20. September 2008)

Andros-LL schrieb:


> Wo kann ich diese Quest kriegen bzw. wo genau finde ich den Boss?



alles andre is mir wurscht, eure ZG Besserwissereien, kommt ma endlich zur Sache


----------



## Edgecution (20. September 2008)

Wofür sammelt man sich dann jetzt die Braufestmarken? Dachte dafür kann man sich diesen Kodo holen?


----------



## Versace83 (20. September 2008)

Edgecution schrieb:


> Wofür sammelt man sich dann jetzt die Braufestmarken? Dachte dafür kann man sich diesen Kodo holen?



Ich hab mal einen, der einen Braufestkodo geritten ist gefragt. Das ist also kein drop beim Eventboss noch kann man ihn für Marken kaufen. Das ist lediglich ein 60 Min. Buff durch die Zweige, die man füe 2, 5 oder 20 Marken kaufen kann.


----------



## Darkraistlin (20. September 2008)

Hab gerade nen Widder droppen gesehn beim Eventboss in Brd (bin Allianz)

Aber leider nich bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (20. September 2008)

Darkraistlin schrieb:


> Hab gerade nen Widder droppen gesehn beim Eventboss in Brd (bin Allianz)
> 
> Aber leider nich bekommen
> 
> ...



... dann lohnt es sich wohl doch den dicken wütend zu machen ^^


----------



## Darkraistlin (20. September 2008)

Versace83 schrieb:


> ... dann lohnt es sich wohl doch den dicken wütend zu machen ^^



Aber definitiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hambert (20. September 2008)

Ich kann mir den Widder deim Händler kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
liegt aber glaub daran das ich letztes jahr den blauen hatte
[attachment=4929:WoWScrnS...8_023819.jpg]


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (20. September 2008)

Hambert schrieb:


> Ich kann mir den Widder deim Händler kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das is ja mal n ding XD


----------



## RogueCheka (20. September 2008)

gibts n kodo mit marken zu kaufen??


----------



## Crâshbâsh (20. September 2008)

JuHU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin der erste auf unserem Server der das glück hat den Braufestkodo zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) 

Der droppt beim Event in BRD


----------



## Lanyx (20. September 2008)

eben den widder bekommen ich hab mich verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horstoi (20. September 2008)

ist es möglich die braufestmounts auch durch eine bestimmt anzahl von den marken zu erhalten? vor eisenschmiede stehen ja auch ein schneller und ein normaler  rennwidder. und mit lvl 70 würde sich ja niemand den langsamen holen oder?


----------



## matth3s (20. September 2008)

nein die mounts gibst dieses jahr nur als drop.

oder du hast dir letzes jahr schon den stempel geholt.
dann kannste idr dieses auch den widder so holen.


----------



## Horstoi (20. September 2008)

schade, bin erst vor 2 wochen in wow eingestiegen...


----------



## schmiedemeister (20. September 2008)

matth3s schrieb:


> nein die mounts gibst dieses jahr nur als drop.
> 
> oder du hast dir letzes jahr schon den stempel geholt.
> dann kannste idr dieses auch den widder so holen.



wo droppen die?


----------



## Morbusdei (20. September 2008)

kann evtl. mal bitte ein beta-spieler schon die die ganzen braufest-achievements aus wotlk posten? da könnte man ja schon vorarbeiten!?


----------



## Astrad (20. September 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> wo droppen die?




Glaub beim Eventboss in BRT.


----------



## Toranna (20. September 2008)

Ich hab nich alles gelesen als sry wenns schon wo steht:

Man kann für Marken einen Buff kaufen, wie beim Winterfest, der das Reittier in einen Kodo verwandelt.

Der Boss in BRD dropt allerdings auch einen Kodo und einen Widder, beides für beide Fraktionen.
Man kann ihn beschwören , indem man die Q in Kharanos annimmt, die heißt "Rettet das Braufest", und dann nach BRD geht.
Das kann man einmal am Tag tun, da das eine tägliche Q ist.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Fragen bewantworten-

LG
Toranna


----------



## Krabat82 (20. September 2008)

jep beim Eventboss in BRT droppt der Braufestwidder bzw. der Braufestkodo, neben einigen schicken Schmuckstücken


----------



## 4 the Donuts (20. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI
> sag ich nur



Haha made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu qut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (20. September 2008)

nicht NUR bei dem. Kannst dir beim Händler auch Mount Verkleidungen kaufen wie bei den Rentieren funzen die dann. Die für den Kodo hält aber nur bis zum Ende des Braufestes.


----------



## Segojan (20. September 2008)

Sieht so aus, als gäb es auf diesem Braufest nix dauerhaft nützliches für die Marken zu kaufen, und außerdem verfallen die Marken, wenn das Braufest zu Ende ist.

Oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Lanyx (21. September 2008)

Segojan schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als gäb es auf diesem Braufest nix dauerhaft nützliches für die Marken zu kaufen, und außerdem verfallen die Marken, wenn das Braufest zu Ende ist.
> 
> Oder hab ich was übersehen?


Das Fass+ BRille + Mounts alles für sammler gut =) und die beiden funtrinkits nit vergessen


----------



## pingu77 (21. September 2008)

Sagt mal, was bringt denn eig. die Brille?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soupcasper (21. September 2008)

Also der Kodo hat verdammt noch mal Style... ich bin alli und will den unbedingt! Gestern ist bei uns der Widder gedroppt, aber ich hab schon erführchtig bei IF also brauch ich den garnicht (hab auch nur ne 12 gewürfelt xD)


----------



## phexus (21. September 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Also der Kodo hat verdammt noch mal Style... ich bin alli und will den unbedingt! Gestern ist bei uns der Widder gedroppt, aber ich hab schon erführchtig bei IF also brauch ich den garnicht (hab auch nur ne 12 gewürfelt xD)



Ich war gestern mit 2 Chars in 2 Gruppen drin. Insgesamt 3 mal Kodo gefallen. Hab auch von andren nur vom Kodo gehört. Meine Vermutung: für Horde droppt Kodo und für Allie Widder. Wäre Unsinn, scheint aber so.


----------



## Majokat (21. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit 2 Chars in 2 Gruppen drin. Insgesamt 3 mal Kodo gefallen. Hab auch von andren nur vom Kodo gehört. Meine Vermutung: für Horde droppt Kodo und für Allie Widder. Wäre Unsinn, scheint aber so.



Für die Allianz droppt auch der Kodo!


----------



## CommanderCman (21. September 2008)

Also das Fass ist am Besten was man Kaufen kann sowie dieser Vertrag, die Brille ist eher Schrott aber nun ja wer schon mal die Ganze Welt mit Gnomen (ally) oder mit Weiblichen Orcs (Horde) sehen mochte dem wirds gefallen auf jeden Fall will ich 300 Marken ind er Zeit schaffen ich will das Fass ( Das nicht nach 15 Minuten verschwindet! Sondern das Bier verschwindet nach 15 minuten Logg out nicht das FAss!) und den Vertrag^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (21. September 2008)

Ich hab gestern 6 Stunden (jaa, nennt mich bekloppt) mit einer 3er-Gruppe den BOSS gelegt (immer 2 neue eingeladen und in die INI geportet). Dabei ist 2x der Widder und 2x der Kodo gedropt, gefühlte 150mio mal das Heiler-Trinket und "X" andere Sachen (die Fernsteuerung war auch 3x dabei)..

*ERGO: Kodo UND Widder droppen für BEIDE Fraktionen (!)*


----------



## pixeljedi (21. September 2008)

moin

also bei uns auf alex ist gestern n alli mit kodo in sw rumgesprungen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (23. September 2008)

Die Mounts dropen bei Eventboss in den schwarzfeöstiefen.Haben den boss 6 mal hintereinander gelegt.Beim ersten mal dropt der Kodo beim zweiten mal der Widder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firé_Loki (23. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Braufest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wird glaub ich wieder widder wie jedes jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab meins schon lange =)


-------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth *bitte füttert ihn, füttere eure auch einfach kliken und futter auswählen* =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth *bitte füttert sie, füttere eure auch, einfach kliken und futter auswählen* =)


lg loki


----------



## DontcallitSchnitzel (23. September 2008)

Hi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann mir jemand sagen was die Sichtverbessernde Romantikbrille  die man sich mit den Marken kaufen kann ´macht und woher man den kodo kriegt bin horde aber der verkääufer hat kein kodo da nur so was wo mit dein reitier in ein kodo verwandelt wird


----------



## Scrätcher (23. September 2008)

DontcallitSchnitzel schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klar kann ich dir helfen! Lies den Thread in den du Postest und deine Fragen werden beantwortet! Dazu brauchste nichtmal SuFu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

need den kodo

gleich mal heute abend den boss machen muahahahaha

ach scheise muss dafür umskillen -.-


----------



## Dragó82 (23. September 2008)

Mal neh frage was passirt bei der Q die man sich da kaufn kann für 200marken ?


----------



## Hexorio (23. September 2008)

dann musst du nach Og / IF einen typ ansprechen ...
... und nach ein paar minuten bekommste Post vom e.V. wo drin steht das du nun Mitgleid bist,
dann bekommst  du  jeden Monat Freibier

(hab die heute gemacht)


----------



## Dragó82 (23. September 2008)

das ist alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da hole ich mir lieber ein Fass bier und noch irgendwas .


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (23. September 2008)

Kodo hab ich gestern gedroppt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is jetzt nur noch die Frage was ich mit den Marken mach...
Den Verein beitreten oder Fass + Brille?

Zurzeit tendier ich mehr zum Verein, eventuell gibts sogar ein Achievement dafür xD


----------



## Animos93 (23. September 2008)

Hmm geht den ganzen tag Brd irgendwann habt ihr alles was man bekommen kann (so wie ich)^^ und fertig =) Ich find den Kodo übrigens viel besser als den Widdaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Charminbär123 (23. September 2008)

Es gibt den Event in BRD da kann der Kodo UND der Widder droppen als können die Seiten beide Mounts kriegen soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Tumasz (23. September 2008)

Huhu ich leg mal los mit den Fragen .  (SUFU genutzt nichts gefunden)


1.Was bekommt man wen man beim Händler den mitgliedschaftsantrag kauft der eine Quest Startet als Belohnung bzw was muss man dan machen.

2.Wolpertigerhumpen ?? Is das nen Pet ? Gibts Fotos von ?

3.und diese Brille wie sieht sie aus was bewirkt sie ?

4. GIbts allgemein fotos von den Items die man sich da holen kann ? dirndel usw usw ?


----------



## Artaju (23. September 2008)

kleidungsstücke kannste dir mit dem überall bekannten strg-klick ingame in der vorschau an deinem char anschaun, der wolpertinger is nen hase mit geweih und flügeln

man ist ja gern hilfsbereit aber manche sachen gehn ingame sehr schnell wenn man sich bei den entsprechenden npcs des jeweiligen festes unterhält


----------



## Eddishar (23. September 2008)

Zur letzten Frage:

Strg-Linksklick auf die Items und Du siehst, wie sie an Dir aussehen.


----------



## Romath (23. September 2008)

1) Bekommst jeden Monat ne Bierprobe, die du auch nachkaufen kannst beim Händler, weiteres ist unbekannt

2) Jop, isn Pet ... gibts mal bei Google ein, bei Wiki bekommst den Fabel-Wolpertinger

3) Wie ne Brille ... was es bewirkt steht eigntl am Item ... jeder sieht aus wien weiblicher Orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4) Legs dir doch ingame virtuell mal an o.O


----------



## Biggus (23. September 2008)

1. bier per post was bestimmte effekte hat
2. http://www.schneehasen.org/Bilder/Haustier...lpertinger1.jpg
3. Allianz : Alle Leute werden Gnome. Horde : Alle Leute werden Orks
4. Zum Händler gehen - Strg Klick


Edith sagt : Arrrr zu langsam


----------



## Smaiki (23. September 2008)

Hast du noch nie die "Anzieh"-Funkion benutzt? Da siehste wie die Items aussehen.

zu 1. => mitgliedschaft = jeden monat bier
zu.2  => ja is ein pet, sieht so aus wie hase+huhn+hirsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) kostet ja nur 50silber


----------



## Flo-06 (23. September 2008)

wie wärs wenn du die npc's auf dem fest fragst?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (23. September 2008)

Suchfunktion....


----------



## deathmagier (23. September 2008)

Tumasz schrieb:


> 3.und diese Brille wie sieht sie aus was bewirkt sie ?



da sehen alle aus wie weibliche orcs hab ich mich geärgert als ich mir die gekauft hab...


----------



## Ginkohan (23. September 2008)

was sollen wir Allis denn sagen? musste mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass plötzlich alle wie Gnome aussehen. -.-


----------



## martog (23. September 2008)

Ich find die Brille cool, alles lauter Gnome um mich rum. Spitze! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

gnoms is ja noch lustig^^ aber lauter orks brauch ich nich wirklich XD


----------



## Midnightboy (23. September 2008)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit dem Reitwidder aus dropt der in Brd oder net wenn ja hat jmd nen screen wie der dropt hab den noch nie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (24. September 2008)

Zum Thema "Bier des Monats e.V." habe ich hier mal was zusammengetragen -> Bier des Monats: Binärbräu. Ja - du hättest auch einfach die NPCs auf dem Braufest fragen können. 

Der Wolpertinger war im letzten Braufest über eine Quest zu bekommen (Wikipediaeintrag zum "echten" Wolpertinger).

/hicks maladin


----------



## maniac-kun (24. September 2008)

also heute ist in brd bei meinem hexer das dmg trinket und das kodo gedroppt und hab beides bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin horde btw


----------



## Deanne (24. September 2008)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit dem Reitwidder aus dropt der in Brd oder net wenn ja hat jmd nen screen wie der dropt hab den noch nie gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe zwar keinen Screen, aber der Widder droppt tatsächlich beim Event-Boss. Ich habe den Typen vor ein paar Tagen mit meiner Gruppe bestimmt 12 mal gelegt, weil wir immer wieder neue Leute mit der Quest eingeladen haben und irgendwann hatte ich ihn. Den Kodo, der kurz davor rausgesprungen war, bekam unser Pala. Der Widder ist weder durch eine Verzauberung meines regulären Mounts entstanden, noch handelt es sich um einen der temporären Renn-Widder.


----------



## Cumbulli (24. September 2008)

Ich kann euch sagen , Das Kodo und der Widder dropen für beide Fraktionen (Allianz und Horde), beim Boss im Blackrock 

Leider kein screen gemacht 

MFG Cumbulli


----------



## EyeofSauron (24. September 2008)

îch frag mich trotzdem wie die droprate von dem drecks mount is

ich hab inzwischen 13 h den boss gearmt, hab kein einziges mount, und nur 2 mal die fernbedienung droppen sehen

sowas wie gerechtigkeit gibts eh net, weil ein freund von mir hat in 5 trys ein kodo und ein widder gedroppt bekommen...

wow is einfach gegen mich


----------



## Sukie (24. September 2008)

Kanns nur bestätigen :

Bin Nachtelfen - Druidin und habe gerade den Kodo beim Eventboss gewonnen! Ebenfalls ist auch der Widder gedroppt.. somit droppen sowohl für Allianz als auch für Horde beide Reitmounts!

Droprate ist wohl ziemlich besch... war die letzten 2 Tage ebenfalls mit 2 Chars drin , und hatte wohl eben einfach nur Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie die Dropchance ist kann ich nicht sagen, Atlasloot spuckt leider nichts über die Mounts aus...

LG Sukie


----------



## Pacmaniacer (24. September 2008)

also mit mein main hab ich heut den kodo droppen sehn hab ihn aber nit bekommen was mir aber eig wayne war da ich vorher in kara abgeräumt habe ^^

und ich hab schon alles bekommen mit dem main und der widder droppt auch unser magier hat ihn droppen sehn aber auch nich bekommen ^^

sind ja noch n paar tage.

GZ an alle die einen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (24. September 2008)

ich hab seit gestern beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (24. September 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> ich hab seit gestern beides
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Same here  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midnightboy (24. September 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> ich hab seit gestern beides
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War jetzt shcon sicher 50 mal da drinnen und hab bis jetzt nur 2 mal den kodo dropen sehen (1mal bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber den widder den ich ja eig. haben wolte nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForTehWin (24. September 2008)

15 Runs bisher>1 Kodo Drop -.-


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

10runs

4x AP trinken
3x Block trinket
1x Healtrinket
2x Schnakmaid dings

naja heute nochmal rein^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krisocka (1. Oktober 2008)

Da ich kein neues Thema aufmachen will, frag ich mal hier.

Es gibt ja 2 Braufestachievemnts mit verschwindenden Gegenständen, einma der Futtertitel (Die ganzen Würste vom NPC halten ja nur 2 Tage) und Bier des Monats e.V. Das erste Bier verschwindet ja direkt vor dem Tag bevor 3.0 kommt. Werden diese Gegenstände beim zu sich nehmen gespeichert, sodass man das Achievement bekomme oder darf man bis zum nächsten Braufest warten um das Achievement zu bekommen?


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Oktober 2008)

Krisocka schrieb:


> Da ich kein neues Thema aufmachen will, frag ich mal hier.
> 
> Es gibt ja 2 Braufestachievemnts mit verschwindenden Gegenständen, einma der Futtertitel (Die ganzen Würste vom NPC halten ja nur 2 Tage) und Bier des Monats e.V. Das erste Bier verschwindet ja direkt vor dem Tag bevor 3.0 kommt. Werden diese Gegenstände beim zu sich nehmen gespeichert, sodass man das Achievement bekomme oder darf man bis zum nächsten Braufest warten um das Achievement zu bekommen?



Du kriegst ja nicht nur ein Bier! Du kriegst jeden Monat ein Bier zugeschickt und wenn du willst kannst du dir in Orgrimmar (ich unterstell dir jetzt einfach mal Horde) noch mehr Vorräte davon holen!

Du bist also Mitglied im "Bier des Monats e.V." (e.V. steht für eingetragener Verein) deshalb denk ich mal das es ja irgendwo gespeichert wurde das du jetzt in nem Biertrinkerverein bist!^^


----------



## Kokoros (1. Oktober 2008)

JoJo haben die dieses Jahr ut gemacht wobei ich die Qs immer noch net auf die reihe bekomme aber den Kodo hab ich beim 8 ten reun bekommen xD


----------



## Krisocka (1. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du kriegst ja nicht nur ein Bier! Du kriegst jeden Monat ein Bier zugeschickt und wenn du willst kannst du dir in Orgrimmar (ich unterstell dir jetzt einfach mal Horde) noch mehr Vorräte davon holen!


Das wusste ich bereits, aber weißt du ob das auch nach dem Ablauf des 1. Bieres (14 Tage) geht? Man muss nämlich sämtliche Biere von Verein einma gesoffen haben.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. September 2009)

Eine Fragelizzard meinte das die 2 Mounts leichter zu bekommen werden,weiß da wer was näheres?


----------



## Didjumoi (15. September 2009)

*ZAP*BRUTZEL* ... der Threadreanimator is doch zu geil.

die Mounts sollen einfacher zu bekommen sein? ... man kann jeden Tag x-mal den Eventboss umhauen und aufs Dropglück hoffen und/oder es wird die Viecher wieder für die Event-Token zu kaufen geben. ... zumal die Dropchance meines wissens garnicht mal so schlecht war würde ich fast behaupten: wozu leichter machen?

Ich würde aber gern noch die Frage mit einwerfen, ob man jetzt nur die fraktionsspezifischen Mounts bekommen kann, oder ob mein Zwerg auch auf einem Kodo reiten darf? Das ändert sich ja gern mal


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. September 2009)

Garnicht mal so schlecht?Bei mir ist noch nie ein Event Mount gedroppt egal ob dieses Kopflose Reiter Event oder eben Braufest.Und Ja,ich habe jeden tag während des Events den Dreck 5mal gemacht.
Nein,während des Events können Allianzler das Hordemount und Hordler das Ally Viech bekommen.


----------



## Didjumoi (15. September 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Garnicht mal so schlecht?Bei mir ist noch nie ein Event Mount gedroppt egal ob dieses Kopflose Reiter Event oder eben Braufest.Und Ja,ich habe jeden tag während des Events den Dreck 5mal gemacht.


mkay ... dafür isses halt die Dropchance ... ich hab auch noch keins von den teilen ... obwohl ich diese BR-Bohrmaschine wesentlich lieber hätte ^_^


----------



## Stevesteel (15. September 2009)

Schatten-und Lichtaccount, immer dran denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathanyel (15. September 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Eine Fragelizzard meinte das die 2 Mounts leichter zu bekommen werden,weiß da wer was näheres?



Soweit mir bekannt, wurde nur das "Mount"-Achievement vereinfacht, jetzt reicht es schon, das normale eigene Mount mit einem dieser Hopfen (ähnlich dem Rentier-Zweig) vorübergehend in ein Braufest-Mount zu verwandeln.


----------



## Hikaru87 (15. September 2009)

Ich tippe eher drauf das es nun schwerer zu bekommen sein wird. Immerhin ist es nun eine Heldentat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

War letztes Jahr jeden Tag mit ner Stamm Grp drin und es is nie eins gedroped. Kloster waren wir dann auch, jeden Tag bis zum Ende, aber da gabs wenigstens 1x das Pferd... ^^

Ob man es dieses Jahr handeln kann? Vllt dann bei Randoms Gold bieten... :O Was glaubt ihr für wieviel es Leute verkaufen würden?^^


----------

